# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Chaton handicapé dans mon jardin

## pat'

Bonjour, 

Ce matin, dans mon jardin, j'ai eu la surprise de découvrir une portée de trois chatons, alors que je n'ai pas de chat. Parmis eu, un petit chaton est paralysé de l'arrière train. Il est super mignon, mais ces pattes arrières semblent "mortes". Je l'ai attrapé, mais il n'a pas l'air blessé. Il n'a pas l'air de souffrir non plus, car je le vois jouer avec ses frères/soeurs. Leur maman est là aussi, et s'occupe d'eux.

Pour diverses raisons personnelles, je ne peux/veux pas avoir d'animaux. Je pense trouver facilement une famille pour les deux autres chatons, car ils sont vraiment beaux (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un est interressé    ::   ), mais que faire pour mon petit infirme ?? Je me fais du souci pour lui. Pourriez-vous m'aider à trouver une structure ou une famille prête à le recueillir, le soigner, en prendre soin et l'aimer ? J'ai peur qu'un vétérinaire ou l'ASP ne se contente de le piquer.

Je suis novice sur ce forum, mais je vais essayer de vous mettre une photo : 



Ces chatons se trouvent dans le Var, près de Toulon. Mon petit infirme, est, comme vous pouvez le voir, celui du milieu. S'il vous plait AIDEZ MOI A TROUVER UNE SOLUTION POUR LUI

----------


## nat34

Effectivement, ils sont trés beaux.

----------


## catoune 13

Son handicap peut être congénital ou accidentel, définitif ou pas...

Dans l'urgence que peux-tu faire ?

Dans le meilleur des cas, il faudrait :

- connaitre leur âge

- savoir si ils ont encore leur mère

- si elle est dans le coin

- si elle se laisse manipuler

- attraper tout le monde

- stérilisation pour la mère

- tout le monde en FA

Parce qu'il faut s'occuper de lui d'abord, mais les 2 autres aussi, (se pourrait-il qu'il y en ait d'autres ?) mais aussi de la mère.

Je regarde qui je connais sur Toulon ou qui serait susceptible d'intervenir.

----------


## catoune 13

Peux-tu me donner ton adresse ou du moins le quartier et la ville en MP stp ?

----------


## kitty-s

Tu m'étonnes !!!!
Comment le rappatrier sur la région parisienne ?
Ma maman va aller chez ma soeur sur Toulouse du 24 au ?? novembre (une petite semaine je pense).
Est-ce qu'un co-voit pourrait se faire Var-Toulouse ?
Sinon, je descends sur Perpignan aux vacances de Noël, mais elles sont siiiii loin...
Tiens-moi aux news stp et merci d'avoir pensé à moi...   ::

----------


## kitty-s

Heu... Merde, désolée, je pensais répondre MP à Nath    ::    qui me demandait si je voulais un petit copain pour Fuzzball ===} http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv6vuQRsKOY

d'où ma réponse qui ne convenait pas à une suite de post...
Désolée...
Mais vous avez compris le principal    ::

----------


## kitty-s

Le principal est "quand est-ce qu'il raboule chez moi ?"  :kao8:

----------


## kitty-s

Oui, donc, ma maman va faire Paris-Toulouse et Toulouse-Paris sous peu, donc, manque Var-Toulouse dans cet interval    ::

----------


## catoune 13

J'étais en train de dire à Pat' en MP que le principal est d'attraper "toute la famille", justement.

----------


## kitty-s

Aussi    ::  
Mais on a déjà un point de chute pour ce petit bout    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## catoune 13

Moi ce que je vois, c'est que l'asso est trouvée, le co-voiturage trouvé, les adoptants aussi, il me semble...

Et que l'asso ne s'occupe pas de la mère. 

Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle de la PA ça...    ::

----------


## pat'

Bon, la solution est trouvée, même si elle ne convient pas à 100% semble t'il    ::  

Dans un premier temps, ils seront tous chez une personne qui s'occupe d'une association. Elle a rendez-vous lundi matin chez son véto pour une visite de contrôle. Elle va les faire tatouer, pucer et vacciner. Elle a décidé de garder le petit gris sur lequel elle a craqué (elle pense qu'ils sont croisés main coon). Le marron sera chez sa meilleure amie, et le p'tit bout ira chez un éleveur de main coon, qui s'occupe aussi d'un refuge pour animaux. Mais il le gardera pour lui. C'est une personne qui vient juste de perdre un chat paralysé de l'arrière train, et qui est bien triste. Le p'tit bout bénéficiera d'un "attelage" lui permettant de se déplacer (celui du chat qui vient de décéder).

Voilà, j'espère avoir fait le bon choix !!! Je connais cette personne de longue date sur un autre forum, et je viens de l'avoir au téléphone. Elle me donnera des nouvelles de mes p'tits protégés.

Après, en PA, je n'y connais rien. J'ai été propulsée la dedans ce matin, sans savoir à quelle porte taper. Alors peut être que ce n'est pas la solution idéale, surtout pour la maman, mais les 3 chatons sont sauvés, et surtout mon p'tit éclopé....

Je vous remercie infiniment pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté !!!

----------


## catoune 13

Ce n'est pas qu'elle ne me convienne pas, cela n'a rien à voir.

La mère reste, et si elle n'est pas attrapée et stérilisée, dans 6 mois, elle aura encore des petits, avec tous les risques que cela comporte...

Comme je te l'ai dit dans mon MP, en général les assos qui aident les particuliers, obligent à la stérilisation, sinon ça ne s'arrête jamais.

Prendre des chatons, cela ne fait que reporter le problème, et ne sert à rien à long terme.

Sur ce, bonne continuation.

----------


## nat34

Est-ce que tu peux trouver la mère ?

----------


## pat'

la mère vient voir les petits régulièrement, elle s'en occupe plutot bien, mais elle s'échappe dès qu'elle me voit à la fenêtre..

----------


## nat34

Un trappage est possible ? Quitte à la relâcher aprés stérilisation si pas d'autres solution.

----------


## nat34

> Un trappage est possible ? Quitte à la relâcher aprés stérilisation si pas d'autres solution.


 SOLUTIONS

----------


## pat'

je ne sais pas ce que c'est un trappage.

Il y a autre chose. Je n'habite dans ma maison que depuis une quinzaine de jours. Je ne sais pas si cette chatte est sauvage, ou si elle appartient à quelqu'un...

----------


## nat34

Si elle avait une maison, elle aurait fini par ramener ses petits chez elle non ?

----------


## pat'

Je ne sais pas, comme je l'ai dit à certaines d'entre vous par MP, je n'ai pas d'animaux, je n'en veux pas, et je n'y connais rien. Ce n'est pas que je ne les aimes pas, au contraire. Je pense qu'adopter un animal est une grande responsabilité, et c'est parceque je ne me sens pas d'assumer que je n'en veux pas. Je préfère ne pas en avoir que de mal m'en occuper.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai vraiment eu un coup de coeur pour ce petit éclopé, et c'est la raison de ma démarche. Je le savais condamné, et je n'ai pas pu rester indifférente face à cela. C'est pourquoi je voulais absolument le faire adopter. J'avais peur qu'en l'emmenant chez un vétérinaire ou à la SPA, il soit euthanasié d'office.

J'admire ce que vous faite, et votre engagement, mais je n'ai pas la même vocation que vous. J'espère que vous ne me jugerez pas trop durement, le but de ma visite aujourd'hui, était juste de sauver ce chaton, et par voie de conséquence, trouver un foyer également pour ses frères/soeurs.

----------


## nat34

On a pas à te juger, tu as déjà fait beaucoup pour eux.

----------


## chantalTAM

bjrs je peux prendre le pt handicapé j ai l habitude et je vais a toulon dimanche

----------


## dominobis

Ils me semblent bien jeunes pour être séparés de leur mère si tôt .
Je fais effectivement Paris /Marseille demain et Marseille/Paris mercredi. Si je peux vous être utile ...

----------


## dadache

et c'est finit,voila les chatons seront trapper par qui?comment??si tu n'y connait rien tu penses pouvoir le faire ou quelqu'un viens t'aider?
parce que dans ce cas ,on pourrais trapper la mere aussi non??on peus pas prendre les chatons et la planter là ,pas sterilisée et en plus vu l'age des chatons elle allaite toujours donc risque de mamite!
et ça meme si on ne connait rien a la PA c'est facile a comprendre!et l'assos elle s'en fout de la mere?

pour moi ce post ne doit pas etre dans sortit d'affaire tant que pour la mere rien n'est reglé

----------


## Gaelle13

100% d'accord avec toi dadache, elle la mere....elle ne merite pas une autre vie elle aussi ?

----------


## dadache

on pourrais avoir une photo de la mere?

----------


## pat'

Effectivement, rien n'est prévu pour la maman. 

J'ai galéré tout hier pour trouver un refuge pour les chatons, surtout le petite infirme. Pour m'assurer que les familles dans lesquelles ils allaient tomber étaient sures. Quitte à annuler celles qui n'allaient pas, et tout recommencer. 
Je galère depuis ce matin a essayer d'attraper les chatons. La pluie et les orages qu'il y a eu toute la journée ne m'aident absolument pas !! Je n'ai jamais fait ça de ma vie. J'ai guetté toute la journée leur réaction. J'ai été trempée, je suis tombée sur ma terrasse glissante en essayant de les pieger. J'ai acheté une cage de transport, du lait et des croquettes pour chaton. J'ai passé des dizaines de mails, des posts un peu partout, des appels téléphoniques. J'ai organisé deux co-voiturages, un pour demain, un pour mercredi au cas où je ne les aurais pas attrapé d'ici demain. Ce soir, j'ai bricolé une cage de trappage avec ma caisse de transport, du carton, du scotch, du plastique, etc... J'ai fait attention à ce qu'ils aient une couverture, à boire et à manger. J'ai laissé un message à une association de ma région que ne m'a jamais rappelé.

Tout ça alors que je ne veux pas d'animaux, pour ne pas avoir à assumer ce genre de responsabilité. Alors que je viens d'emménager, et que les travaux dans ma maison ne sont pas terminés. Alors que j'ai un bébé de 6 mois, que j'allaite exclusivement, à m'occuper, et les devoirs de deux ados à surveiller.

Des occasions se sont profilées pour les chatons, et en particulier le petit infirme, et je suis soulagée de le savoir entre de bonnes mains. Aurais-je dû refuser ces doux foyers pour eux, parcequ'on ne me proposait pas de s'occuper de la maman? Vallait-il mieux qu'ils restent tous les 4 dans mon jardin ?

Alors non, je n'ai rien prévu pour la maman. Mais me proposez vous votre aide ? Allez vous m'aider à l'attraper car elle est trés craintive ? Dés qu'elle vient, elle regarde si on est à la fenêtre ou pas. Si elle nous vois, elle s'en va. Allez vous vous occuper de la faire stériliser, ou me dire qui peut s'en occuper ? Si oui, alors votre aide est la bienvenue !!!!

Ce message ne se veut pas agressif, et je comprends tout à fait vos motivations qui sont justifiées à 100%. Mais depuis hier, on me dit "et la maman", sans me proposer d'aide, alors que c'est ça que je suis venue chercher sur ce forum. Je vous assure faire tout ce que je peux, mais je suis complètement étrangère à ce "milieu". Mon mari se fou même de ma tête en voyant l'énergie que je déploie pour ces chats, alors que j'ai une "phobie" envers les animaux (je suis incapable de les carresser sans ensuite avoir l'impression d'avoir les mains sales - je ne veux pas vous choquer, mais je suis comme ça, je n'y peux rien). 

J'ai trouvé de l'aide, ici et ailleurs, mais que pour les petits, et je ne l'ai pas refusé au contraire...
Si quelqu'un veut s'occuper de la maman, son aide est la bienvenue !!!

----------


## pat'

Une photo de la maman :

----------


## dominobis

Elle est splendide ! Je suis certaine qu'en diffusant pour elle une solution va être trouvée . Y a t-il des associations qui passeraient par ici et qui pourraient la prendre en charge ? On pourrait même créer un post pour les dons afin de donner un coup de pouce à l'association qui l'accepterait : on sait tous combien les temps sont difficiles pour de nombreux refuges et associations ...   ::

----------


## nat34

Bien joué la photo Pat, elle est magnifique, poils mi longs tout çà malgré une portée récente, elle sera une splendeur quand elle aura un toit.
Alors Gaelle et Dadache, vous lui faites un post pour recherche d'assoc à cette belle rouquine ????

----------


## Gaelle13

mais je suis blonde platine où je ne trouve pas dans les posts la localité ?????

----------


## pat'

Je l'ai noté juste après la photo des chatons. Dans le Var, à côté de Toulon. 

Pour être plus précise, c'est à Sainte Anne d'Evenos.

----------


## Gaelle13

zut zut peux pas venir aider pour les trapper, bosse 6/7 jours et j'ai mes animaux aussi !!
diffusion sur d'autres forum sont faites.
Par contre, les gens vont penser à stériliser, identifier et vacciner les petits ??  :suspect:

----------


## catoune 13

Nat 34, la rouquine va avoir son post de demande d'asso, comme j'ai demandé de l'aide pour le chaton handicapé et sa famille.

Pat', j'ai bien compris que tu faisais tout ce que tu pouvais et plus encore que d'autres.

Le message que je voulais faire passer est que si un particulier (donc pas Pat', je précise) avec portée volontaire/par incompétence/ignorance/foutage de gueule, était venu demandé de l'aide, tout le monde lui aurait posé la question :" si on vous aide à placer les chatons, la mère sera stérilisée ?"

Et là, les chatons ok (tant mieux) mais la mère reste sur le carreau ?
Elle va peut-être pas attendre mars/avril pour refaire des petits...

Demande d'asso ok, je le fais.
Ou dadache ou Gaëlle, peu importe.

On peut aussi la trapper, la stériliser et la relâcher.

Afin qu'elle ne fasse plus de chaton...

Et puis, pour trouver une asso, il faut du temps, en tout cas plus que les 2 ou 3 heures qu'il a fallu aujourd'hui pour trouver une asso, un co-voiturage pour ces 3 chatons.

On ne me fera pas croire que s'ils avaient été trappés tous les 4, ça aurait été aussi vite, et je suis sure que s'il ne reste que la mère, elle sera en galère comme tous les autres adultes à travers la France.

CQFD.

----------


## pat'

Oui !!! Ca c'est garanti !!!!! J'ai vraiment galéré pour trouver des gens sérieux et responsables !!!

----------


## catoune 13

Je crois que c'est à l'asso qui prend les chatons qui ont une mère, de se préoccuper de la mère.    ::

----------


## Gaelle13

coucou catoune, Aurore a mis la photo sur Paca rescue mais on se doute que le trappage et la recherche d'asso va etre difficile... Y a une épidémie d'abandon de chats en plus.....

----------


## pat'

Au final, ce n'est pas une asso qui prend en charge les petits, mais des particuliers passionnés, dont Kitty-s pour le petit infirme...

----------


## Gaelle13

bon alors c'est quelle asso pour que l'on puisse éclaircir la situation avec eux ?  :hein2:

----------


## Gaelle13

oups j'ai un tps de retard !!!
Bon ben puisque les particuliers prennent les petits, faut maintenant trouver une asso pour la maman ????

----------


## pat'

C'est ça !!! 

MERCI pour votre aide et pour l'annonce passée...

De mon côté, je reste à dispo pour tout trappage, ma maison et mon jardin vous sont ouvert !!

----------


## nat34

Merci Pat de t'être démenée pour ces petits, merci pour eux.

----------


## pat'

Je l'ai fait naturellement... et je suis bien contente qu'ils soient sauvés... enfin, si j'arrive à les attraper     :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   J'espère que mon bricolage de cage de trappage va fonctionner   :hein2:

----------


## nat34

Le petit handicapé tu n'arrives pas à l'approcher ?

----------


## pat'

Non, je n'y arrive pas non plus....

Les chatons sont cachés sous un cabanon dans mon jardin. Sous ce cabanon, il y a un tas de parpaings, de cailloux et de feuilles, qui forment une sorte de "labyrinthe". Je ne peux pas les attraper en passant la main. 

Hier les chatons jouaient dans mon jardin, mais aujourd'hui, il pleut des cordes, il y a eu un orage, et ils ne sortent pas, ils restent bien à l'abri.

J'ai essayé de les attirer avec du lait et une "gamelle" de thon. La maman est venue et à tout manger avant d'aller s'occuper de ses petits, et de repartir.

J'ai essayé de les attirer avec un grelot  accroché à une ficelle, mais je n'arrive pas à les atteindre, du fait de la disposition en labyrinthe.

Le cabanon n'est pas soulevable... Avec une lampe, j'ai pu regarder dessous, et j'en ai vu 2 de sûr. Je pense donc qu'ils sont bien là tout les 3.

Là, j'ai mis ma pseudo caisse de trapage à la sortie et je vais régulièrement voir si les chatons sont dedans ou pas.

mon piège :



Dans la boite de transport : rillette de saumon (j'ai plus de thon, la maman a tout manger cet aprem), eau, lait pour chaton, couvertures
Entre la boite et la cabane : une "porte" en carton scottchée, suffisament petite pour rentrer dans la caisse dans un sens, mais trop grande pour s'ouvrir dans l'autre sens, c'est à dire pour retourner sous le cabanon. J'espère juste qu'elle sera assez solide si ils s'acharnent dessus pour re-rentrer, avec la pluie, c'est pas sur....
Sur la boite : du plastique pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'eau qui rentre dans la boite, mais tenue à distance des aérations par un carton, pour que les chatons de s'asphyxient pas
Et au dessus de tout ça : des cailloux pour que rien ne s'envole.

----------


## nat34

Ingénieux ton système, attendons la suite.

----------


## Aurore.A

Pat', je suis sur Hyères et disponible. Si tu as besoin d'aide pour trapper tout ce petit monde (maman y compris), ce sera volontiers que je viendrais.

Je suis depuis le début cette histoire via un autre forum sur lequel cela a été diffusé et j'avoue que je ronge mon frein car tout ça va beaucoup trop vite à mon goût et, cela n'engage que moi, tout est fait en dépit du bon sens!!

On prend des chatons en laissant la mère sur le carreau sans la faire stériliser? On fait adopter des chatons à l'autre bout de la France sans association, sans garantie de leur devenir, de leur stérilisation future, pas identifiés, vaccinés? OU as-t-on déjà vu ça??

Où sont les fervents défenseurs de la PA qui hurleraient au scandale si cela se produisait avec des chiots??

Alors trapper les chatons et les placer, oui, mais pas n'importe comment... et pas au détriment de la maman!!

La maman peut très bien s'être déjà faite prendre par un mâle et on recommence le même cirque dans 2-3 mois?

Je ne suis pas d'accord!!

Ce n'ets nullement un reproche à ton encontre Pat'. Je me doute que tu as agi pour bien faire et pour cela, je t'en remercie! Tu as permis de faire connaitre la situation!!

Donc Pat, je reste dispo par MP ou mail pour venir t'aider à trapper la famille. Je t'aiderais également pour diffuser et faire adopter ces loulous dans des conditions claires!!   ::

----------


## pat'

bonjour aurore

via l'autre forum, c'est la personne qui va récupérer 2 des chatons qui a passé les messages. Elle est une habituée du cet autre forum (je ne sais même pas le quel c'est) et m'a garantie qu'ils seront castrés, vaccinés et pucés. Je la connais depuis plusieurs années via un autre forum (de maman), et c'est une personne sérieuse, qui m'a beaucoup aidé ces deux derniers jours.

Pour le petit infirme, c'est Kitty-s, habituée de rescue, qui va le prendre. Elle reccueille déjà des petits éclopés, et semble tres sérieuse (mais tu peux demander aux administrateur de rescue, si tu les connais, ce qu'ils en pensent). Voici ce qu'elle m'a écrit (entre autre, car je l'ai aussi eu au tel) : _Je sais que mes handicapés vont voir des spécialistes à Maisons-Alfort ou à la clinique Frégis (une clinique réputée du 94), pour bénéficier des meilleurs spécialistes (ici, en l'occurence, neurologue et/ou orthopédiste), je paye de ma poche et ne lésine pas sur les soins pour leur donner une chance de progresser (ce n'est pas toujours le cas, mais au moins, on est fixé...)._ 

Alors en dépit du bon sens, je ne sais pas, mais du mieux que j'ai pu, oui. Et les familles semblent bien, je t'assure. On en a refusé sur lesquelles en doutait (dont collier de perle).

Pour le trappage, j'accepte volontier ton aide, surtout pour la maman. Je ne te cache pas que j'espère trapper les petits au plus vite, ça me semble plus facile, car je sais où ils sont. La maman elle, ne fait que passer, et est de + en + méfiante. Mais avant de la trapper, il faut avoir une solution d'hébergement et de stérilisation pour elle, car je ne pourrai pas la garder.

Après, et je ne veux SURTOUT pas t'offenser, mais tous les contacts que j'ai sont des contacts internet, et c'est vrai que je ne suis sure de rien à 100%, comme je ne serais pas plus sûre de toi que je ne connais pas non plus.... je suis obligée de faire confiance, comme je te ferais confiance si tu décidais de venir m'aider et de t'occuper de la maman. Mais j'ai essayé de prendre le plus de renseignements possibles. Alors ma démarche est, je te le concède, trés trés trés brouillon, hésitante, mal organisée, mais une fois de plus, je fais de mon mieux dans un domaine que je ne connais et ne maîtrise absolument pas.

----------


## pat'

zut, je pensais te répondre par MP, mais bon, c'est pas grave !!!!

----------


## pat'

Ha oui, je précise que mon premier réflexe pour les faire adopter a été de passer une annonce sur "le bon coin" (aïe, je vous entends déjà hurler     ::   :Embarrassment: ops2:  ) et que depuis sa diffusion, elle a énormément de succes. Mais je me suis rendue compte que par ce biais là je n'avais aucun moyen de contrôle sur les adoptants, et que j'ai refusé TOUTES les propositions...

J'ai beaucoup appris sur la PA en 2 jours, et j'avoue, j'admire ce que vous faites, mais ce n'est définitivement pas pour moi !!!!

Je vais aller au bout de ma démarche pour mes QUATRE protégés, mais après, je raccroche, je bouche le trou sous mon cabanon, et je croise les doigts pour que plus aucune chatte errante vienne mettre bas chez moi   :bouletjour:   ::

----------


## catoune 13

C'est surtout que l'annonce est du 20/11, *d'aujourd'hui donc, et à 22h22*

Tu joues à quoi ?

Bien sur qu'on va hurler !

Depuis ce matin, de nombreuses personnes se démènent !!!

----------


## pat'

elle est déjà annulée, et je peux te faire suivre une demande d'adoption reçue à 22h03 si tu veux... pour te prouver ma bonne foi !!!! donne moi une adresse email, et je te fais passer ça !!!

Une demande si rapide, c'est ce que j'appelle avoir du succès !!!

Et sur le bon coin, ils vérifient les annonces avant de les diffuser, c'est pour cela qu'elle n'est parue qu'aujourd'hui !!! Par contre, pour l'heure, je suis incapable de te donner une explication...

----------


## pat'

Je vous ai parlé de cette annonce, car je venais de recevoir un message du bon coin à 21h56 m'indiquant que mon annonce était mise en ligne. 
Comme il y a une photo, et que l'une de vous auriez pu reconnaitre les petits chats et ne ne voulais pas, justement, que vous pensiez que j'avais posté cette annonce aujourd'hui. 
Donc je vous expliquais que ça avait été mon premier réflexe. Et comme je n'ai même pas eu le temps de l'annuler que j'avais déjà une demande, je me suis dis qu'elle avait du succès !!!!

Je peux te faire suire le message du bon coin aussi, si tu veux...

J'ai conscience que vous vous démenez aussi pour m'aider....   ::

----------


## catoune 13

Tu n'as rien à me prouver...

Lebo*coi*, c'est de la m*erde en matière d'annonce.

D'ailleurs, il ne vérifie rien du tout.

Ton annonce est illégale :

- il n'y a pas le n° d'identifiacation de la mère

- les animaux doivent être identifiés à leur cession

C'est la loi, même ici sur un forum

Et pourtant, elle passe quand même, comme quoi...    ::  

Bon, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, retiens les propositions qui t'intéressent.

Basta pour moi.

Bonne chance à eux.

----------


## dadache

je suis désolée je n'est pas voulu te blesser pat!
mais c'est effectivement si assos il y avait ,a l'assos de ne pas laisser la mere sur le carreau!

maintenant j'espere que tu vas arriver a capter les chatons et la mere mais c'est clair qu'il te faut de l'aide pour et que le temps n'arrange rien!
bon je vais voir sur l'autre forum ce qui se met ou pas en place pour ne pas proposer n'importe quoi!

----------


## pat'

Pas de souci Dadache...

Je vois bien que ma démarche est mal menée, brouillon, maladroite.... et qu'elle doit faire bondir des gens qui sont aussi investits que vous. 

Tout comme j'ai été plus que maladroite avec cette histoire du "bon coin"... j'avais envoyer mon annonce hier, mais elle ne parrait qu'aujourd'hui, et mets ma crédibilité à l'épreuve. Alors je répète ici ce que j'ai dit à Catoune 13 :

_ Mon premier réflexe a été de passer une annonce sur le "bon coin", avant que je ne me penche sérieusement sur le sujet. J'ai retrouver le mail du bon coin pour activer mon annonce. Il date du 19 à 13h09, je peux le faire suivre à qui veut.... 
J'étais sure que l'une de vous tomberait sur cette annonce un jour ou l'autre, et vu la date de parution, j'ai voulu prendre les devant. Pour éviter la situation dans laquelle on est maintenant....
OK, j'ai exagérée en disant que j'ai refusé TOUTES les demandes, il n'y en a eu qu'une, mais en même pas 1 h de diffusion. Mais ça me soule un peu qu'on me dise que je choisis mal les familles adoptantes, alors que je fais ce que je peux pour qu'elles soient le mieux possibles...._

Il me semble que Kitty-s est une bonne adoptante, et les deux autres personnes aussi...

Merci pour votre aidre, pour la maman...

----------


## kitty-s

Boudiou !!!
Soyons réaliste, ces chatons sont des pures beautés, ce dont je n'ai, absolument rien à foutre, perso, j'ai 3 tricolores, et je trouve ça archi moche, donc, la beauté n'est pas mon critère (je précise que j'aime quand même mes tricos   ::    ).
Maintenant, force est de constater que c'est du bout de la France que 2 personnes ont craqué pour les 2 chatons valides (moi, on m'a MP pour le petit handicapé, j'avais dit oui avant de voir la bouille).
Bien sûr, ça peut être désolant pour tous les "banaux" à placer, mais néanmoins, pour eux, c'est fait (surtout qu'il va y avoir de la sociabilisation, donc, un beau revers de médaille, mais les 2 adoptants parisiens le savent, de même qu'ils seront à stériliser, vacciner et identifier).
Il y aurait sans doute eu des adoptants locaux, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que ça aurait permis 2 adoptions d'autres chats sur Paris...
Que faire   :hein2:   c'est comme ça... 
Les adoptans sont donc des amis de Pat, non rescuiens, non dans la PA, juste aimant et possédant déjà des chats.
Maintenant, il est évident qu'il faut absolument trapper et stériliser la maman et la remettre sur le terrain (de Pat  :eyebrows:   ) étant donné que c'est une sauvageonne.
Je suis sur que Pat aura toujours un peu de rillettes de thon pour elle, n'est-ce pas    ::  
Je vois qu'il y a des contacts pour gérer ce trappage localement.    :Embarrassment: k: 
Happy end pour ces chats et merci à Pat, une "non amatrice" d'animaux (sans rien de péjoratif), qui a quand même eu de la compassion et s'est démenée pour trouver une solution (et a appris beaucoup de la PA en 24h...).

----------


## Aurore.A

J'aimerais juste poser quelques questions (vu que c'est moi qui vais me coller au trappage de toute la petite famille) qui me turlupinent et qui, à moins que j'ai des problèmes de vue, n'ont pas été abordés dans ce sujet (qui a malgré tout été placé dans les "sortis d'affaires" alors que rien n'est encore fait)...

- comment est organisé le rapatriement des chatons vers leurs "familles"? Qui? Quand? Comment?
- quid de la vaccination et de l'IDENTIFICATION (obligatoire avant toute cession, je le rappelle) des petiot? Quand cela sera-t-il effectué? Dans leurs nouvelles "familles"?

----------


## Aurore.A

Parce que ce post a été changé de rubrique mais, perso, je trouve qu'il n'a pas sa place dans les "sortis d'affaires" tant que rien n'a encore été fait!

Les chatons et la mère en sont toujours au même point: sur le terrain de Pat...

----------


## pat'

Un co-voiturage est organisé pour mercredi, par numerobis qui fait un Marseille / Paris en train. Je me charge d'emmener tout ce beau monde à la gare St Charles (en espérant qu'ils soient attrapés d'ici là). Dans le cas contraire, il faudra prévoir un autre co-voiturage, et je m'engage a garder tout ce beau monde sous ma véranda (ou dans mon garage) le temps nécessaire, malgré ma phobie !!! Une caisse de transport a été achetée, ainsi que de la nourriture pour chaton. Je dois maintenant acheter de l'anti-puce. 

Les nouvelles familles m'ont garantie vaccination, pucage et stérilisation. Je connais la personne qui va en prendre un via un forum que je suis depuis des années (et qui n'a rien a voir avec la PA). La seconde personne est sa meilleure amie, je fais confiance. Et pour l'éclopé, c'est Kitty-s qui s'en occupe, et je pense que sa réputation est établie sur le site. Reste a déterminer si ça se ferra directement par les particuliers (qui sont entièrement d'accord pour les financer, et sont parfaitement au courant des tarifs étant donné qu'ils ont déjà des chats castrés/vaccinés/pucés), ou par l'association Or'félin dont Kitty-s est membre et qui s'occupera de l'adoption, et du suivi.

C'est une question que j'avais posé aux adoptants, tout comme je t'ai demandé si tu pouvais t'occuper de la maman si elle était trappée également.

Enfin, le post a changé de place, parceque je maitrise mal le sujet et le forum. Quand j'ai vu que chaque chaton avait son adoptant, j'ai demandé aux administrateurs de le fermer. Ils l'ont déplacé. Je n'y connais rien en matou, et je n'avais pas du tout mesuré la difficulté pour les attraper (d'autant plus que le matin même j'avais attrapé assez facilement le petit infirme pour vérifier qu'il n'avait pas de plaie ouverte)... Il est vrai qu'au début de ma démarche, je n'avais pas pensé à la maman... d'ailleurs, mon premier post parlait en particulier du petit éclopé, car j'étais sure de trouver facilement une famille pour les deux autres chatons, via l'annonce que je venais de faire sur le bon coin et qui n'était pas encore parue, ou par l'intermédiaire de rescue... Je ne me faisais pas de souci pour eux...

Enfin, pour moi, tout était simple, la seule difficulté était de sauver le petit infirme...

J'ai énormément apprit sur la PA en 48h, et mes préoccupations se sont étendues au fure et à mesure des conversations que ce soit ici, par MP ou par tel...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et bien moi je trouve que c'est du bon boulot pour une personne qui n'aime pas les chats plus que çà, qui a voulu en sauver un, qui en a sauvé trois et va s'occuper de la mère dés que les passionnés d'ici lui auront fourni l'aide nécessaire ...

C'est du bon boulot quand on voit tous ceux qui n'intéressent personne ...

Et que ces chatons du midi montent à PARIS, en quoi c'est choquant ? C'est sur la RP qu'on en place le plus, et que les mentalités suivent le plus volontiers au point de vue package véto.

Et une fois la mère stérilisée, éventuellement identifiée au nom d'une asso pour lui éviter la fourrière en cas de ramassage (çà a son importance) ce sera vraiment du BEAU boulot.

Tu découvres Pat's ... la pa dans ce qu'elle a de plus beau et de pire, l'action et le dogme ... et tout ce que je te souhaites c'est d'avoir choper le virus et de n'en pas guérir !  :lol2:

----------


## nat34

Il y a tellement de monde qui passe devant des chatons, ou des chats blessés en fermant les yeux. Pat a fait un super boulot.

----------


## pat'

corinnebergeron, nat34    ::    MERCI BEAUCOUP LES FILLES !!!!

Mon souci pour le moment, c'est que je ne les ai plus vu depuis deux jours... j'espère que mes tentatives de samedi pour les attraper ne les a pas fait fuire    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## nat34

Tu as pu te renseigner chez les voisins pour la mère ? Elle a peut-être une maison, et les a ramené chez elle.

----------


## Aurore.A

Pat', comme je t'ai dis en MP, avec le temps apocalyptique qu'on a ici depuis 2 jours, c'est normal qu'ils restent planqués   ::

----------


## pat'

Nat, je n'y ai pas pensé, car il me semble que quelqu'un d'ici m'a dit que si elle avait eu un foyer, elle aurait mis bas chez elle. Et j'avoue, je ne connais pas mes voisins, je n'habite ma maison que depuis 3 semaines... on va dire que les chatons (et leur maman) étaient le cadeaux bonux   :kao8: 

Aurore : j'espérai bien que le rayon de soleil qu'il y a eu cette aprem les aurait fait sortir un peu. Maintenant, j'ai suivi ton conseil, et je ne me suis pas trop montré à la fenêtre non plus....

----------


## Aurore.A

> Nat, je n'y ai pas pensé, car il me semble que quelqu'un d'ici m'a dit que si elle avait eu un foyer, elle aurait mis bas chez elle. Et j'avoue, je ne connais pas mes voisins, je n'habite ma maison que depuis 3 semaines... on va dire que les chatons (et leur maman) étaient le cadeaux bonux   :kao8: 
> 
> Aurore : j'espérai bien que le rayon de soleil qu'il y a eu cette aprem les aurait fait sortir un peu. Maintenant, j'ai suivi ton conseil, et je ne me suis pas trop montré à la fenêtre non plus....


Y'a pas de raisons qu'ils ne reviennent plus. Ils savent qu'il y a à manger chez toi   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si ses maitres lui ont tué une ou des portées elle se méfiera et les fera dehors. Le plus souvent elles les font dehors et les ramènent une fois sevrés ... ne leur mets plus à manger et tu les verras sortir en piaillant ....

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si ses maitres lui ont tué une ou des portées elle se méfiera et les fera dehors. Le plus souvent elles les font dehors et les ramènent une fois sevrés ... ne leur mets plus à manger et tu les verras sortir en piaillant ....

----------


## pat'

> Y'a pas de raisons qu'ils ne reviennent plus. Ils savent qu'il y a à manger chez toi


  ::   oui, et je suis en train d'attirer tous les chats du quartier !!!  Ce matin, c'est un gros chat noir à poils longs (le papa   :hein:  )qui mangeait ma rillette de saumon   :suspect: 

Je vous le rappelle que je ne veux ni chat, ni chien, ni cochon d'inde, péruche ou poisson rouge moi    ::

----------


## pat'

> ne leur mets plus à manger et tu les verras sortir en piaillant ....


Ca y est, je suis de nouveau perdu dans les subtilités du comportement du monde félin   :hein: 

Je fais quoi pour les faire venir, je donne à manger, ou pas   :hein2:

----------


## pat'

> Tu as pu te renseigner chez les voisins pour la mère ? Elle a peut-être une maison, et les a ramené chez elle.


Bon, mes enfants (les grands) viennent de discuter avec les enfants du voisin : si quelqu'un trouve 3 chatons, et en particulier l'éclopé, message est donné de nous les ramener à la maison (ou de nous prévenir).

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ne leur mets rien ce soir çà les rendra plus coopératifs demain !

----------


## nat34

Alors, ils sont sortis ????

----------


## pat'

Oui, ils sont ressortis !!! Hier j'ai vu la maman, et deux des trois petits - je n 'ai pas vu le petit éclopé. Mais comme les chatons jouaient sur le toit du cabanon (il y a tas de tuiles sur le côté, et une restanque derrière, ils ont dû passer pas là), je pense que le petit infirme n'a pas pu les suivre...

Ce matin je n'ai pas vu les petits, mais j'ai vu la maman, et j'ai entendu les miaulements.

----------


## nat34

Super, bonne chance pour la chasse    ::

----------


## kitty-s

Et mon petit bouchon   :hein2:

----------


## pat'

J'avoue que je suis inqiète, je ne l'ai pas revu depuis le jour de mon sos...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ramassé par quelqu'un d'autre, ou mort peut être ...

----------


## querida

vraiment bravo pat' pour avoir trouvé une solution en si peu de temps ! bon il reste la maman ok mais ce n'est qu'une question de temps je pense, surtout si qqun va t'aider à trapper    ::  
(n'écoute pas les critiques, c'est ça aussi la PA malheureusement, moi je trouve que pour une novice tu te débrouilles très bien    :Embarrassment: k:  et je sais ce qu'est le rythme d'allaitement d'un petit bébé    ::  )

j'espère que le petit bouchou va réapparaître !! as-tu essayé de mettre de la valériane au fond de la cage ? en général ça fonctionne bien

bon courage et tiens nous au courant !

----------


## pat'

> Ramassé par quelqu'un d'autre, ou mort peut être ...


Hooo non, j'espère pas    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Je n'ai pas vu les chatons aujourd'hui. J'ai mis du lait et du thon dans la cage, la maman s'est fait prendre au piège, mais la porte était trop fragile, le temps que je sorte, elle s'était déjà enfuie. Alors pour la remettre en confiance, j'ai remis à manger dans mon jardin, et dans l'aprem je l'ai vu revenir et manger... Elle s'approche de plus en plus de ma fenêtre maintenant... Mais je me demande si elle n'a pas déplacé sa portée ????

Ca m'ennerve, car je me sens impuissante à agir, je ne sais pas quoi faire... je vois le temps qui passe, le p'tit éclopé qui a disparu, et je me dis que malgré tous les efforts fournis, ben on ne pourra rien faire pour eux... Ca m'ennerve, parceque toute la logistique derrière était ok !!!

Aurore : des nouvelles ? Vous avez pu trouver une cage de trappage ?

----------


## pat'

Pffff, la pluie et l'orage recommencent de plus belle ce soir    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## holly

Ne t'inquiète pas, la maman a sûrement mis les petits dans un lieu sûr les protégeant de la pluie et orage.  :bisous3:

----------


## kitty-s

::

----------


## querida

des nouvelles des chatons ?    ::  
la maman vient toujours manger ?

----------


## pat'

Oui, la maman vient toujours manger, mais je n'ai pas revu les chatons... Il faut dire qu'il y a eu pas mal de pluie ce we. Je ne sais plus quoi penser....ni que faire ???

----------


## pat'

Regardez qui est venu me faire un p'tit coucou ce matin....



Par contre, il n'y a pas le p'tit éclopé, je pense que c'est mauvais signe.....   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Les chats (maman et chatons) s'approchent de plus en plus de mes fenêtres. Le petits noir n'a même pas eu peur quand il m'a vu derrière la vitre... Je pense que je pourrais bientot les approcher    ::

----------


## holly

Comme ils sont beaux le petit bariolé est sûrement une femelle, la couleur écaille de tortue est toujours une femelle.
J 'espère de tout coeur que tu retrouveras le petit infirme   ::

----------


## pat'

Aurore, des nouvelles ????

----------


## holly

Ils sont craquants ces petits   :amour3:   ::   :amour:

----------


## MARITE

ils sont adorables ces petits 
j espère qu'on retrouvera le petit eclopé...

----------


## kitty-s

Le petit handicapé ne peut pas être coincé sous la cabane... Pattes inertes coincées par quelque chose 
Avec un peu de chance, maman va a lui pour l'allaiter encore...
A mon avis, il est dessous, et s'il ne sort pas, c'est qu'il y a un problème...
Est-il encore vivant    ::

----------


## dominobis

::   , "pat' !
Je re"descends" à Marseille en TGV la semaine prochaine (aller le 10; retour le 13). Si je peux vous aider en accompagnant ce(s) chat(s) vers un bon foyer ou une association sérieuse, c'est volontiers que je le ferai ! 
Ah...autre chose : n'écoutez pas les "criticailleurs professionnels", agressifs et méprisants ! Ce n'est pourtant pas si compliqué de rester poli avec quelqu'un qui est à l'écoute des bons conseils et attentif au bien-être de ces animaux ... Ah, l'éducation ... on ne pense qu'à se positionner en exprimant ses sentiments, sans nuance, brutalement et sans prendre l'autre en compte ...  :tsss: 
Je ne suis pas "numérobis", mais "dominobis" !   ::

----------

Pat', avez vous regarder sous l'abri avec 1 lampe si vous le voyez, vous êtes vous approcher de l'abri pour écouter s'il miaule, si vous entendez un bruit suspect   :hein2:  le pauvre, c'est pas juste    ::

----------


## querida

des nouvelles ?    ::

----------


## France34

Pourquoi PAT ne nous donne plus de nouvelles de ces chatons, et surtout du petit éclopé ?  :kao4:

----------


## kitty-s

Et bien Pat, qui n'est pas du tout une fan de chats mais qui avait juste eu de la compassion et du bon sens en voyant la famille chat et le petit handicapé, avait remué ciel et terre pour lui trouver une solution, celle qui l'a menée sur Rescue.
La chaîne de solidarité que l'on connait sur ce site s'était formée, mais certains maillons cruciaux n'ont pas tenu (leur promesse d'aide au trappage par exemple).
Malgré un piège élaboré par Pat (c'est dire si elle s'est décarcassée), auquel je n'aurais pas pensé moi-même, la "capture" salvatrice n'a jamais pu se faire...
Jusqu'à il y peu de temps, elle voyait toujours maman chat et ses 2 petits valides, ainsi que ce qui pourrait être le papa, mais depuis quelques jours, plus personne en vue, plus personne ne vient manger ce qu'elle laisse comme nourriture.
Le petit handicapé n'a plus jamais été revu dès le retour des jours sans pluie de l'époque, qui avaient tant jouer sur leur sortie de sous la cabane...
Maman chat aura une autre portée alors que l'hiver ne sera pas encore sorti, petits bouts deviendront peut-être grands s'ils ne crèvent pas de coryza ou autre, ou ne passent pas sous une voiture...
Petit chat handicapé joli, je te voyais déjà ici au chaud avec ta petite couche aux fesses, dans le panier avec ma Fuzzball (via une consultation véto neuro-chirurgien), mais hélas, rien de tout ça...
Tu n'as pas pu sortir du jardin, personne n'a pu y rentrer...
Repose en paix petit bout, on ne saura jamais...
Merci de transférer dans "Ils n'ont pas eu de chance" car plus aucun espoir n'est permis (depuis siii longtemps).

----------


## holly

C 'est trop triste    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## France34

Il ne faut peut-être pas désespérer : les chats peuvent revenir un jour ou l'autre, et même le petit éclopé si sa mère le nourit ! Mais,  je ne comprend pas pourquo PAT ne peut pas accèder à leur abri puisque ils ont été photographiés de trés près (contre la fenêtre notamment) . A mon avis , rien n'est perdu !  Enfin, c'est ce que je souhaite trés fort !!!

----------


## kitty-s

Mais Pat accède à l'abri, elle a même scruté ce qui est possible de scruter avec une lampe de poche (les chat étaient SOUS la cabane, un endroit très étroit et inaccessible à l'homme), mais elle a vu de temps en temps maman chat et ses 2 chaton valides, ainsi que la bouffe qui disparaissait, et pendant tout ce temps, elle n'a jamais revu le chaton handicapé.
Maintenant, les petits ont environ 3 mois et ont dû déménager, car plis personne ne touche à la nourriture.
Non, non, le petit bout handicapé est mort sur place, sous la cabane, c'est impossible d'envisager autre chose. Mort de quoi ? On ne le saura jamais...   ::

----------


## France34

C'est vraiment triste de ne rien avoir pu faire pour ce pauvre chaton alors qu'il était si prés.  En tout cas, un grand bravo à PAT pour tout ce qu'elle a fait malgré sa phobie des animaux !!!

----------


## hln

> Mais Pat accède à l'abri, elle a même scruté ce qui est possible de scruter avec une lampe de poche (les chat étaient SOUS la cabane, un endroit très étroit et inaccessible à l'homme), mais elle a vu de temps en temps maman chat et ses 2 chaton valides, ainsi que la bouffe qui disparaissait, et pendant tout ce temps, elle n'a jamais revu le chaton handicapé.
> Maintenant, les petits ont environ 3 mois et ont dû déménager, car plis personne ne touche à la nourriture.
> Non, non, le petit bout handicapé est mort sur place, sous la cabane, c'est impossible d'envisager autre chose. Mort de quoi ? On ne le saura jamais...


svp ne le laisser pas mourir comme ça !! si vous le recuperé je vous le prendrais ! ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Le dernier message datait de décembre 2010...  ::

----------


## France34

PAT peut-elle nous dire si elle a revu les chatons grandis et si d'autres continuent à venir devant chez elle ?  Merci d'avance ! ::

----------

